# Borehole registration



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, This requirement is a pain...I sent all my forms, maps, co-ordinates, grannys maiden name etc off to the ARH three months ago and have not heard a thing since (pleased that I sent them recorded delivery, so at least have some proof) How are others getting on?

No sooner had I posted them than I heard that only boreholes with pumps over 5hp needed to be registered. However, according to a recent report from a respected expat organisation this is not the case and all must be registered. Aghh. Anyone have the definative word on this?


----------



## frill_free (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Have you ever found out more details about this. We need to drill a borehole and would appreciate any advice from your experience, we only know we have to get 'permission' from the local council/camara, And get somebody to give us an idea if there is any water and how deep.

Cheers
Keith


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There are now designated areas within which a licence is required, outside the area you don't need to apply. Take a look at the map they provide and see if you are inside the line or out of it.


----------

